
This Fed Inflation Measure Is Skyrocketing - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-18/this-fed-inflation-measure-is-skyrocketing
======
ryan_j_naughton
Apparently, "The FOMC got a new Secretary, who apparently is a windbag. That
might explain the verbosity."[0]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/RyanJNaughton/status/568512541518753795](https://twitter.com/RyanJNaughton/status/568512541518753795)

